# Sanchezi's low light planted 75g



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Finally, this tank is stabalizing.. 
It had some issues, because it has a 3/4" peat bottom, and the substrate that I am using didn't cap it good enough. The substrate is very good, but it didn't have the weight needed to keep the peat's pH lowering properties to a minimum.. 
It had a pH of 5.6 for 2 months! LOL now it is 6.2, and I'm acclimating him right now. I hope everything is good in there now, I've had many guppies in this tank the whole time, but I wasn't going to risk this great fish! I'll have pics of him in there soon.. Here is the tank.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Your tank looks great








Let's hear the details on it.
Lights filters etc.
Your Sanchezi is going to look great in there too.
Pete


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Your tank looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete!!

For lighting, this tank has 2 good ole' 2 x 40w-T12 shop lights. Filtration, I have an XP2, and a AC30 w/ filter attachment. 300w heater. 
I dose CSM+B- 15ml 2x a week, Fe- 10ml 2x a week, potas. phosphate 5ml 1x per week, nitrate- as needed to keep over 10ml, K- 15ml after water change, and excell daily.

I guess with even 2.1wpg, this tank wants CO2 no matter what I've tried on it. It just doesn't do great unless it has the excell.

My suggestion to that,... don't go over 1.5wpg if you don't want to use some sort of carbon source..


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

your sanchezi is going to love it . very nice


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

totally awesome.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

evermore said:


> totally awesome.


Thank you very much!!

--any comments or critique welcome! Appreciated!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like that low grass at front of thetank,Does it spread by roots?
Do you trim it with scissors as it grows?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> I like that low grass at front of thetank,Does it spread by roots?
> Do you trim it with scissors as it grows?


That is the classic "Pygmy Chain Sword," or Echinodorus tenellus. It spreads by _runners_, and it spreads all over the place!! lol

The only time I trim the plant is when it spreads where I don't want it to go, and when it starts growing on top of itself!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Great tank!! i just love planteds


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

JorgeRemigio said:


> Great tank!! i just love planteds


Thanks man! 
It's not as bad as some say.. The people that have failed either didn't have the patience, or didn't want to go planted enough to go the extra mile.

I would love to see more planted Piranha tanks out there.. The ones that are out there look so much better IMO than the bare ones.. I'm striving to help as many people as I can (if i can LOL) to go planted. Much better for the well-being for the fish, and great for water quality


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Loving the tank. You really have knack for setting up planted tanks.

Trystan


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

trystan said:


> Loving the tank. You really have knack for setting up planted tanks.
> 
> Trystan


Thanks for that remark, man.. I appreciate that.

I wouldn't be able to keep up with 3 heavily planted tanks if it wasn't for my woman helping with water changes (python) and stuff :nod:

I work too much.. But I'm not complaining! I have to do maintenance on my other 75 tomorrow.. today is STEELER CELIBRATION DAY


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

The tank looks great...can't wait to see him there swimming around.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice. I have some questions about planted tanks...I will be pming you soon.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Very nice. I have some questions about planted tanks...I will be pming you soon.


Thank you very much guys! --Appreciated very much indeed!

PM away. If I can help, I will do my best.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

oh man,,now i wanna go planted again


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

holy crap awesome plants in the tank :nod:


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

I wish I had the know-how and time to go planted. I'll keep researching and eventually go that route. Great looking tank man! I am very envious of your densely real planted tank. I'm sure the fish love it.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i bow down befor ur tank


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

One of the nicest planted tanks I have seen, great job


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Tank...good job


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

holy underwater rainforest!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

You are very good at planted tanks! I love that thing! I cant wait to see that sanchezi swimming around in there. Good luck!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Icemann said:


> You are very good at planted tanks! I love that thing! I cant wait to see that sanchezi swimming around in there. Good luck!


Thanks everyone!!

I can't take a pic of the Sanchezi.. he hasn't gotten used to the tank enough yet! He still hides all day behind the Ludwigia 'Cuba'
Plus he is only like 3.5" anyway and there are tons of hiding spots..







oh well, when he gets bigger, he will have to come out









I'll go grab the camera for an update!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

..This tank had a trim and a water change today.. Had to cut soooo many plants out.. it was a jungle!! LOL!! Sorry for tons of pics.. Hope you guys like them..


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i dimmed my lights and my 3in sanchezi is more active now..i dont think you can dim your tank lights though because of the plants


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

is the sanchezi in there yet? i cant see him


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

coolermaster said:


> i dimmed my lights and my 3in sanchezi is more active now..i dont think you can dim your tank lights though because of the plants


LOL i hear ya, but he hides in the dark even.. He will be ok.. I have 3wpg power compact with refectors on my compressus tank, and he swims around whenever he feels like it, and chases my finger all the time

I'll give him more time.. he has been in there for about 3.5 weeks of so.. he needs more time. He was in a dark 40g with a 10g light over 1 side b4, so I guess this is a bit of a change for him lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's Looking great. I love the diversity in your tank.
The sanchezi should be happy hunting in there.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> It's Looking great. I love the diversity in your tank.
> The sanchezi should be happy hunting in there.


Thanks Pete!!

He has 4 tiger barbs in there, and TONS of guppies! lol.. the guppies were in there for like 3.5 months before I put him in there.. they multiplied so much.. food for months lol


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Where's Sanchez? Seriously harder to find than Waldo than when I was a kid!








My brandtii has begun to hide in the plant mess lately too. Perhaps we just need to bulk up the back areas/make the plants denser, so they have no room to hide behind them and they are forced to the front like Dr. Zoidberg's Rhom.
Tank looks great, will look even better with a sanchezi that is visible...








I'm going to start a low light also thanks to your inspiration.
Do you get the huge jugs of excel or just stick to the small bottles? I'd imagine the biggins are cheaper in the long run...?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Where's Sanchez? Seriously harder to find than Waldo than when I was a kid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 2l size excell is absolutely a better deal :nod:

Ya, the fish is very small @ 3-3.5." -At that size, he can hide anywhere in there! Tons of hiding spots..
..he has been eating, but not a great deal.. That is why he hasn't grown too much since I got him back in november.. He wasn't eating that much even before he went into this tank.. I guess he is a bit stressed still, I'm not worried though, I believe he will snap out of it soon









I put some tiger barbs in there to get him upset..lol

He bit one's backside off!

--but then he went back in his hiding spot lol


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice setup and beautiful decor.. seem like heavily planted to me..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

damn i said it once and ill say it again.. ur the man.. that is one lucky p


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

thanks 33Truballa33!! and thanks P prince..

Having a high tech tank is great to have when you are planning on having another tank..
You can quickly grow out tons of plants to easily fill it.. for the cost of fertilizer









Now lets work on that tank of yours, tru!


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Joe, Do you have all three of your tanks hooked up to 1 Co2 regulator? Just curious.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

mattd390 said:


> Hey Joe, Do you have all three of your tanks hooked up to 1 Co2 regulator? Just curious.


Great question..

No. I have 2 20lb cylanders I bought from a local welding supply shop for 60$.. full. What a deal! I have them hooked up to my 75g compressus tank, and my 10g.

I origionally wanted this tank to be carbon free.. but the light was a little bit too strong for the tank, so I have to use Excell now..
BBA was growing in little squiggly black strands off of some of the decor and leaves.. The excell killed in in 3 days.. completely.
Tank seems very balanced and healthy now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Why arent you a mod yet?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

FullyCompletely said:


> Why arent you a mod yet?


because Im not well recieved most of the time, danny.. lol


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

you certainly know what you are doing when it comes to aquascaping - flawless tank my hat goes off to you mate.

ian


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Why arent you a mod yet?


because Im not well recieved most of the time, danny.. lol
[/quote]

Great tank either way


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn man, that's a NICE Looking tank.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Finally, this tank is stabalizing..
> It had some issues, because it has a 3/4" peat bottom, and the substrate that I am using didn't cap it good enough. The substrate is very good, but it didn't have the weight needed to keep the peat's pH lowering properties to a minimum..
> It had a pH of 5.6 for 2 months! LOL now it is 6.2, and I'm acclimating him right now. I hope everything is good in there now, I've had many guppies in this tank the whole time, but I wasn't going to risk this great fish! I'll have pics of him in there soon.. Here is the tank.


I can't believe I didn't see this earlier. 
Very nice setup.
It's nice to see another person is trying to do a big planted tank for a sanchezi. 
Your sanchezi is going to love it in there. I recently got rid of my community tank set up in my 65 gallon and made it into a solitary planted sanchezi tank, at first my mom wasn't about it because she thought that one fish in a tank is kind of sad, however after a week my family has come to enjoy the fish because of its curiosity of things that are outside of the tank. Even with more then 3 wpg my sanchezi is still very aggresive and will scope out anything that is around its tank.
You should try feeding your sanchezi Hikari carniverous sticks( the one with the arrowana on the pack) Ive been feeding it these sticks for the past three weeks and have noticed great results in growth, color , aggression, and appetite.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HOACH said:


> Damn man, that's a NICE Looking tank.


thanks brujo! when you want to do this, LMK!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Damn man, that's a NICE Looking tank.


thanks brujo! when you want to do this, LMK!
[/quote]

Yea ill get pics up later, it's still too bright to take good pictures.
If he doesnt eat the sticks, try feeding him meal worms( the ones you see on fear factor)but keep them in a jar and feed the worms the fish food. This will let the worms absorb the taste and smell of the fish food and eventually start adding the sticks or pellets into the tank. 3 weeks ago my sanchezi would only eat two little sticks at night and know he is eating 6 sticks a day. You dont need to put more sticks then 2 when feeding. Ive noticed a big increase in fish poo.








The food I'm talking about is this stuff. http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product...id1=2911;pcid2= My fish used to smash into everything when it got spooked out by people or light, however now it just darts into open water.
I will get pics up as soon, the tank has only been up for 4 weeks, ive lost all my carpet







however some small little blades of grass have poped out from the one strand i had left. I recently got a new Power Compact light and I have fallen in love with it. the color and plant growth has been phenominal for a 3 week old tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^ill be on the lookout for your thread


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Dippy, got any pics of him yet. love to seem em!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Dippy, got any pics of him yet. love to seem em!


The tank is in the bathroom..







so every time we go in there to check him out, he takes off.. lol he is so hard to sneak up on.. he is so small too..

But he has been chasing/eating the guppies and tiger barbs, and krill, so hopefully he starts gorging himself soon...

If I can't get a pic of him out in the open, I'll try and get a pic of him hiding.. The plants are so thick, it might be tough lol
He seem sto be geting bolder by the day though

I'll try today ..ill post even a bad pic..lol


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

jeez what some people do with planting their tank is soo AMZING.... GOOD JOB MAN


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you guys for asking for pics!! Because...









I have learned that my sanchezi has a small white blotch on his right side..
I am guessing it is because of the peat at the bottom of the tank.. the substrate that I am using is too light to properly cap it..









Can anyone help me with this problem?? Thanks!

edit: water param check

ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 10-15
pH 5.9 or so..

please help!







pm me please, thanks again


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Where's Sanchez? Seriously harder to find than Waldo than when I was a kid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 2l size excell is absolutely a better deal :nod:

Ya, the fish is very small @ 3-3.5." -At that size, he can hide anywhere in there! Tons of hiding spots..
..he has been eating, but not a great deal.. That is why he hasn't grown too much since I got him back in november.. He wasn't eating that much even before he went into this tank.. I guess he is a bit stressed still, I'm not worried though, I believe he will snap out of it soon









I put some tiger barbs in there to get him upset..lol

He bit one's backside off!

--but then he went back in his hiding spot lol
[/quote]
Do your lfs sell the 2l bottles or did you get it online? 
The white splotch, could it possibly be a heater burn? Curious why you think peat would be the cause?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Where's Sanchez? Seriously harder to find than Waldo than when I was a kid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 2l size excell is absolutely a better deal :nod:

Ya, the fish is very small @ 3-3.5." -At that size, he can hide anywhere in there! Tons of hiding spots..
..he has been eating, but not a great deal.. That is why he hasn't grown too much since I got him back in november.. He wasn't eating that much even before he went into this tank.. I guess he is a bit stressed still, I'm not worried though, I believe he will snap out of it soon









I put some tiger barbs in there to get him upset..lol

He bit one's backside off!

--but then he went back in his hiding spot lol
[/quote]
Do your lfs sell the 2l bottles or did you get it online? 
The white splotch, could it possibly be a heater burn? Curious why you think peat would be the cause?
[/quote]
Chuck, 
I got the 2l size excell from drfostersmith.com.. great company, they aim to please! it was $25 with shipping.. 
the more I look at it chuck, the more I think the white mark, and the 3 spots on his eye are from smashing against a rock, or heater burn.. I never see him by the heater tho..
I thought the peat might have been a cause, because it was leeching ammonium into my tank for the longest time, because my substrate is pretty light in there..
ammonia reading is 0 now tho.. and im glad!

im noticing a huge drop in guppy population lately.. and 1 less tiger barb.. he cant stand those guys lol


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Where's Sanchez? Seriously harder to find than Waldo than when I was a kid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 2l size excell is absolutely a better deal :nod:

Ya, the fish is very small @ 3-3.5." -At that size, he can hide anywhere in there! Tons of hiding spots..
..he has been eating, but not a great deal.. That is why he hasn't grown too much since I got him back in november.. He wasn't eating that much even before he went into this tank.. I guess he is a bit stressed still, I'm not worried though, I believe he will snap out of it soon









I put some tiger barbs in there to get him upset..lol

He bit one's backside off!

--but then he went back in his hiding spot lol
[/quote]
Do your lfs sell the 2l bottles or did you get it online? 
The white splotch, could it possibly be a heater burn? Curious why you think peat would be the cause?
[/quote]
Chuck, 
I got the 2l size excell from drfostersmith.com.. great company, they aim to please! it was $25 with shipping.. 
the more I look at it chuck, the more I think the white mark, and the 3 spots on his eye are from smashing against a rock, or heater burn.. I never see him by the heater tho..
I thought the peat might have been a cause, because it was leeching ammonium into my tank for the longest time, because my substrate is pretty light in there..
ammonia reading is 0 now tho.. and im glad!

im noticing a huge drop in guppy population lately.. and 1 less tiger barb.. he cant stand those guys lol
[/quote]
Sweet I'll check that site out.
I would think ammonia burn would not be concentrated in one spot, rather his entire body would have small welts.
Yeah it seems to me that all serras have anger issues, nothing can survive in my brandtii tank, he even attacks the snails!!! He doesn't eat them, just kills them!! and I got to say, I love that lil guy!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Iim noticing a huge drop in guppy population lately.. and 1 less tiger barb.. he cant stand those guys lol


Sweet I'll check that site out.
I would think ammonia burn would not be concentrated in one spot, rather his entire body would have small welts.
Yeah it seems to me that all serras have anger issues, nothing can survive in my brandtii tank, he even attacks the snails!!! He doesn't eat them, just kills them!! and I got to say, I love that lil guy!
[/quote]

There used to be like 45 guppies in there.. now there is like 25, and about 4 cant swim stright lol..
The tiger barbs mostly stay to the opposite side of the tank lol


----------

